# FWA!!!



## spartanpanda (Dec 27, 2008)

So this FWA will be my first furry convention if i can peel away a car from my parents for the weekend.

I am uber excited for it and praying i can get there.

Sadly, i still need a room so if anyone has extra space for possibly me and one other person, I (or we) could help spread out costs, let me know.

It would be best to note me on my FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/spartanpanda/page Here if you are interested.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to go, but I'm fairly certain I won't be. :/


----------



## Uro (Dec 27, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I'd like to go, but I'm fairly certain I won't be. :/



Too bad, cons are waaaaaaaay too much fun.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 27, 2008)

I would love to assist you, but unfortunately I am so close I will not be renting a room at the hotel. You should try posting on the FWA forums if you have not already.


----------



## spartanpanda (Dec 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I would love to assist you, but unfortunately I am so close I will not be renting a room at the hotel. You should try posting on the FWA forums if you have not already.


I will look into this...


----------



## spartanpanda (Jan 28, 2009)

spartanpanda said:


> So this FWA will be my first furry convention if i can peel away a car from my parents for the weekend.
> 
> I am uber excited for it and praying i can get there.
> 
> ...



Whoot! I got myself a room!
Just need to peel the car away from the parental figures for the weekend and i'm good to go!  ^^


----------

